# i cant get in the mood...any sugestions?



## mandii08 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am 20 and have been with my boyfriend for 6 years. We have a 20 month old son together. I love my boyfriend with all my heart and want to be with him for the rest of my life yet I cannot seem to get in the mood anymore. It seemed to start shortly after I had my son. I have tried pills, foreplay, everything. We use to do it 3 times a day everyday (no exaggeration) and now I do it just to make him happy but it doesn’t work because he can tell. It seems to be taking a toll on our relationship, he has been accusing me of cheating and I’m honestly not! We have our ups and downs like any couple do but they seem to be getting worse.im not sure what to do someone please help me!!!


----------



## wheretogo (Aug 27, 2010)

It is sad and I know how you are feeling. I have two children and it seems that things just change after you have kids. Have you tried asking a relative to take your son overnight so that you two can just be together without having to worry about anything else? I find that when the kids are not around you can relax a bit more and take off the mommy hat. . . it is hard. I hope that things get better for you!


----------



## yogachick (Aug 9, 2010)

Well when you turn 21 I would suggest sharing a bottle of wine.


----------



## mandii08 (Aug 27, 2010)

thank you both for you advice.my mother has taken my son a few nights and it seems when she does my mood for sex is even worse than when he is around.but again thank you for your advice!


----------



## cheetahcub (Aug 18, 2010)

Mandii08, after 4 kids, I know when your libido is just not there. I suggest reading those naughty novels...it helped me through it, although I couldn't stop blushing when the library guy scanned it out...(oh man!). 20mnths old baby means you still don't get that much sleep, so don't be too hard on yourself. Rest will come, then your libido will come. By surprising your man once or twice will keep him satisfied that you're not cheating, just TIRED, but still love him.

Another thing is to keep on doing it, although you don't feel like it, because it's still a good stress relief for both of you. Focus on the positives, it's excerise, it's fun, it makes him feel good, which will make you feel good. In a few months you'll get it back, if not, see your doctor, they helped me with a "happy pill" after my third for a few months, just to get back to life in general, including sex. It worked. Good luck and chin up...tell yourself you're sexy, because you are!


----------

